# Atlas hitch brake controller



## Atlas777 (Dec 23, 2017)

ETrailer lists the Tekonsha adapter for electric controllers item #3045-P for the 2018 Volkswagen Atlas (Not confirmed to fit).

Have you done this?

VW sells this vehicle to tow even installs the cable yet drops the ball on offering a brake controller. I've already installed the 7 pin plug but need the "controller" to get useful braking. 2018 SEL 4motion Premium

I'll probably use a P-3 since I put one in my F-150 and it worked perfectly.

I can't see VW squawking this since they have nothing to offer to complete this brake requirement.

Any one? TIA !


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas777 said:


> ETrailer lists the Tekonsha adapter for electric controllers item #3045-P for the 2018 Volkswagen Atlas (Not confirmed to fit).
> 
> Have you done this?
> 
> ...


I have a tekonsha I’m looking to install, I need to order the adapter as well. Let me know if it works for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

